# Korean War



## iamcanadian3885 (5 Oct 2003)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had any good sources or information for the impact of the Korean War on Canada.  I‘m writting a research essay on the topic, and I‘m having trouble finding some information other than the actual facts of battles.  I‘m looking, other than for battle facts and what not, for homefront reactions, and future results in the way of Canadian foreign policy or reputation.

If anyone could help it‘d be much appreciated.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Oct 2003)

I‘d say it was largely ignored at home, and forgotten by politicians.

Perhaps you could change your thesis to explain why that is so?

We treat the Balkans in much the same way and will probably regard Afghanistan likewise.

This is a very big change in public involvement from 1914-18 or 1939-45.


----------



## fusilier955 (6 Oct 2003)

well i think i can help.  there is a book that i titled "blood on the hills", it specifically deals with the canadian army‘s involvement in korea.  it gives a description of the hardships of the war, as well as the politics, and aftermath of the whole ordeal.  it sounds like the book best suited for what you are looking for. i dont know how hard it would be to obtain currently, but if you can get it, life would be easier. (i dont think the book is more than 10 years old).  good luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Oct 2003)

Was that the one written by David Bercuson?  I think I reviewed it at Amazon.

Search the forum for Art Johnson, by the way.  He posts here frequently and served in Korea.  I interviewed him for my site at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com  - you can find his interview under personalities.  He served in two battalions of the RCR and was seriously wounded in combat.

My interview is about his service, but the point is that he is very willing to help out and would be a good eye-witness to that period for you.  He has lots of contacts with the Korean veterans groups, also.


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (6 Oct 2003)

Thanks guys...

I got the book, (blood on the hills) looks like it‘ll help, they had a copy at my local library.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Gunner (6 Oct 2003)

Michael (and Iamcanadian),

"Blood on the Hills" should be read with a guarded view as Bereton Greenhous points out several inconsistencies in the research of David Bercuson.  I expected more from a scholar of Bercuson‘s reputation. 

I was going to post the link to the Canadian Military Journal but I noticed that you have most of the discussion within your website.  

Bercuson/Greenhous Debate

I think Ben Greenhous‘s comments   





> How long, O Lord, how long must we wait for a good account of the Canadian role in Korea?


is a sad reflection of Canadian interest in the Korean War.  Our history has been fractured by Regimental/Service accounts and not focussed on the entire incident.   

Cheers,


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Oct 2003)

oops, forgot about that, Gunner, thanks!

yes, and Art Johnson posted his views in that debate, too.


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (7 Oct 2003)

Gunner...

From what I‘ve seen so far, that last point is very much true. 



> Our history has been fractured by Regimental/Service accounts and not focussed on the entire incident.


I‘m beginning to thik this topic (in ways of impact on Canada) will be difficult to research for.  However, I‘m still going to try.  I know there is very little knowledge on the subject and I wouldn‘t mind teaching a bit to my professor and peers.


----------



## fusilier955 (7 Oct 2003)

i do admit that there is a lot to wade through in that book, just a tip from doing many papers, dont use just one book.  try to find smaller sources, cuz the one you have is good for an overview.  use the smaller more detailed sources as a cross reference to insure the accuracy of the material there.  and i would jump at the chance to use a first hand account, that is better than any book.  when those 3 things are used in combintaion, you will get a really good paper.


----------



## a23trucker (8 Oct 2003)

Try this link.....
The United Nations Operations, l950-53, and Their Aftermath
A Short Official Account by the Historical Section
General Staff, Army Headquarters, Ottawa
Ottawa: Queen‘s Printer, 1964


 http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/downloads/Official_Histories/Korea1956_e.pdf 
Cheers
AM


----------



## Jason Jarvis (10 Oct 2003)

Short of doing a search at any university library on "Canada - Foreign Policy", I would start with a recent book, "A War of Patrols: Canadian Army Operations in Korea" by William Johnston. It has an excellent bibliography.

I also reviewed it on the forum a little while back. Go have a  look, I found it to be a great analysis of how we fought the war on the ground.

Unfortunately for you, it‘s pretty thin on details about the homefront.


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (10 Oct 2003)

Thanks,

I‘m thinking I should cite all you who are helping me in this paper, you‘re giving me a lot of info    

Keep it comin if you‘ve got it...


----------

